# Locate Driver by Device Instance ID



## greenhouse (Jun 13, 2009)

I think there is a way to find a device driver by knowing the Device Instance ID.

The one I am Looking for is:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0744&SUBSYS_360A103C&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&38


----------



## Kreij (Jun 13, 2009)

You can go into the device manager and look at each device. Under the "Details" tab it gives you the Dev. Inst. ID and the driver tab gives you the driver details.


----------



## greenhouse (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes. Thanks. That is what I did and came up with the numbers. Now I have to find out what it is, etc., and where to go looking for it.

Edit:

I have now found information on how to do this at:

http://www.technize.com/2009/03/02/3-ways-to-find-unknown-device-drivers-in-windows/

The sourceforge database seems to be the most complete one.


----------

